

C# vNext syntax changes - Adam Ralph - stevecooperorg
http://adamralph.com/2013/12/06/ndc-diary-day-3/

======
ScottWhigham
I guess I don't grasp the usefulness/need for the static type using statement.
Can someone expand on that a bit more?

